# Update on Sailor's Moon



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sailor's Moon seems to be doing ok - but not as spunky as I would like to see. I checked on her at 2:00 am this morning and her and her brother were laying down and mom was standing in the corner. (we have a tarp and blankets down in the basement where the thermostat is set at 50 degrees.

At 6:00 am I went to clean the area and change the linens. Mom got up and so did keebler to nurse, but Moon just stayed laying down. She does not seem to "curl" up like moon does to sleep. When I started petting her, she got up and went to nurse. Again mom pulled the "stimulate keebler to eat - but not moon" she drank but her tummy was rumbling when she went back to laydown. I got her up again so that she could nurse. She nursed and then came over and layed on me. I warmed the colostrum up that I have from yesterday, and she wanted nothing to do with the bottle. When she did holler from not wanting the bottle mom walked over and looked at her but nothing else.

I tried to milk mom this morning and it seemed like the kids had taken everything that she had. There was nothing. Her udder felt like it did prior to kidding. or even a bit smaller.

Keeblers belly felt really full - but Moon's felt only 1/2 to 3/4 full.

Do you all think that I should just go ahead and pull her. Keebler is starting to climb on me and want nose pets. Moon will just lay down and that is it. It seemed like the kids were both in the same place at 6 am as they were at 2 am

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would go ahead and pull her to ensure she eats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would pull her mom isn't taking to her and you may loose her if she doesn't get enough.

When really hungry she will take the bottle. That means removing her from mom so she can't take any sips of milk


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I take it you decided not to bottle Keebler? I was thinking that if you were still going to pull him, do it soon so Daisy doesn't have a choice but to put her attentions on Moon, which is entirely possible as she's not being aggressive with her , just distracted by Keebler.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all - 

I am so torn - Keebler is going to be a bottle baby - but long story short - he is leaving this weekend, and I just can not bring myself to pull him and the lady wants him with mom till she gets him.

So do I pull the boy - and hope to god that mom takes the girl - or do I just pull the girl now and deal with the boy at his new home??? The boy is leaving either this weekend or on Monday at the latest........

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would pull keebler because by this weekend he will have a string bond with his mother.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok - I will pull him tonight when I get home. 

What if mom still does not take Moon after he is pulled? How long should I watch her??

Thank you all for all of your help!

I AM NEVER SELLING A BOTTLE BABY AGAIN! I feel so aweful!

Al


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Give her a few hours and then decide if you need to pull her.If dhe dtill hasn't eaten pull her.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep, I would give her a little while. In fact you could probably just leave her with mom, but keep supplementing her with the bottle. Is she sucking any better??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is sucking better when mom will allow it. Which happens to be only when brother is eating. I noticed this morning to that Keebler was sbutting her out of the way off of "her" teat and taking hers


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh he is a rambunctious lil' fella! Wow. Silly boy.
I am glad she is sucking better. That is a really good sign! Just keep checking her tummy. You just don't want her to get too empty.
One idea is maybe separate Keebler from mom for a while, so Daisy's udder has a chance to fill.. and so that Moon gets more to eat instead of having Mr. Piggy eat it all . And then of course holding Daisy so Moon can eat after a while.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say this but I really doubt that the mom is going to take Moon. She is going to be destraught that you took her son and will totaly ignor Moon.

Maybe this is my pessimistic side coming out but that is what my gut is telling me.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is sucking better when mom will allow it. Which happens to be only when brother is eating. I noticed this morning to that Keebler was sbutting her out of the way off of "her" teat and taking hers


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Moon is doing alot better tonight. When I got home both were feeding and both were jumping around and trying to run. They both were doing so good. It was nice to see moon acting like her brother.

I have pulled her brother tonight - just a bit ago - and we will start him on the bottle tommorrow.

Also mom was licking and cleaning Moon tonight, which she has never done before. WOO HOO!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG Allison, I was sooo relieved to hear that! Yay! I am so happy now. It seems like things are going to be OK.  Yay!! Go Daisy, go Moon, go Keebler!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how did things go this morning with keebler and the bottle?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He drank about 2-3 ounces this morning from the bottle at 5:30 this morning. He wasn't to sure about it and fought a little bit - but not bad.

I tried to give him a bit more about an hour later and he didn't want it. He was following me around like a little puppy. It was cute.

Mom and Moon were doing really well. Mom is really turning and loving on Moon now. So that is good.

I will be leaving a couple times today to go feed Keebler. He is about 5 minute sup the road from my work at a doggie daycare that friends own and they have him in his kennel in the back room so that he is not disturbed.

Will let you kno whow today goes


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is Great!!! Let's hope that she does even better!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww, I am so glad Allison! Things are working out just right . Yay!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh that is great - glad he did take to the bottle and daisy is taking to Moon - see I am not always right and this time I am thankful I wasn't


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe! Thanks ya'all!!!

I am really excited to get home tonight and play with her and love on her!!! She is so special to me. And since Keebler is going to his new home tonight - there will be no problem or smell of him on me and mom will not be able to hear him at all.

I really do appriciate it - and I will give you a heads up tonight when I get home!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's leaving tonite? New goatmom couldn't wait now could she? LOL So glad my "goatie intuition" was right for a change, I figured since Daisy hadn't outright rejected Moon that once Keebler was "out of site" she would be a good mom to her. Keebler being the "stronger" of the 2 pushed for moms attention, Daisy really had no choice but to mother him!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah - I guess I should not have emailed her and told her about all of his achievements last night - LOL! She is just so excited. And like she said - if he is on the bottle, what difference does it make if I am bottle feeding him or she is. And it helps me because of work. 

I have already asked my boss to take 3 hours off every week to take a class during work hours, and so I have to work through lunch break 3 days a week. But then to ask to leave twice during the day to feed also - well that will be pushing it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you won't get as attached that way either.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

So how is she doing Allison? Is mom still making progress?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Everything with Moon seems perfect now.

She is totally acting like her brother - tearing around jumping around and having a good time. Mom watches her like a hawk though - See I made my hubby pull Keebler, because I did not want to be the "bad person" but I think she knows!

Anyway, tommorrow after I treat everyone and pull all the straw out and spray, I think that I am going to move them outside in the kidding pen (which is actually bigger then what they are in now) and then I will slowely introduce them to the herd. But momma will get to go see everyone!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is keebler doing with his new mommy?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is doing wonderful. We got a note from her this morning that said that they had a wonderful night last night~~


----------

